# Unable to access zip file link. PLEASE HELP!! ASAP!



## chickenbonchon (Oct 29, 2017)

There was an app called PHHHOTO which was a social media app similar to Instagram but where you could make gif style images; as of this summer (2017) had to shutdown. A way for users to save their images, they sent these links (link below) which included all images of the user to save but I forgot about this and am currently unable to get them. Is there any way of accessing this zip file? Or any way of somewhat changing the code to make it accessible?

https://d3n2o0y7vayrdl.cloudfront.net/f8b83cb02.zip


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

no that was time limited link
there is no way of getting it now
It is highly likely that the uploader's paid for ( or Free) allowance has been used up and the files and account removed by Amazon
Cloudfront URLs are hosted on Amazon AWS


----------

